# Private Health Insurance



## liuhofapa (Jun 24, 2008)

Just want to seek inquiry as we are looking for Private Health Insurance and received quotation from some insurance company in Valencia.

According to the insurance company after the signing of contract need to be stamp by the police and return the document back to the insurance company.

Is this the normal process?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

liuhofapa said:


> Just want to seek inquiry as we are looking for Private Health Insurance and received quotation from some insurance company in Valencia.
> 
> According to the insurance company after the signing of contract need to be stamp by the police and return the document back to the insurance company.
> 
> Is this the normal process?


I certainly didn't have to do that when I took out private health insurance in Andalucia.


----------



## richiepearce (Oct 15, 2018)

We did not need to do this.


----------



## Mforster (Mar 27, 2019)

We didn't have to have the local police stamp our private health insurance policies/papers. We did everything online. (Sanitas Mas Salud).


----------



## liuhofapa (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all the reply.

We will check with other health insurance provider and also to check and apply online.


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

We recently took out edical insurance with Adeslas and didn’t need to have the police stamp it.


----------



## hollyteatinos (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi
I have Sanitas , maybe its the most completed company , i can give you their website , but if you call them, it can give your better prices and promotions. 

/SNIP/


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

hollyteatinos said:


> Hi
> I have Sanitas , maybe its the most completed company , i can give you their website , but if you call them, it can give your better prices and promotions.
> /SNIP/


https://www.sanitas.es/

The number is different on the website


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

didnt have to do that. Companies vary, it can be a bit ****e. AXA was a nightmare on 2 million questions - so we pulled out of the application- DONT be afraid to do that if you not happy and havent handed over bank details!

we used a company after a recommendation and was all done online !! a joy when our Spanish basic! and most imporant Police accepted it for residency cards. PM me if want details cos cant advertise (if I interpret correctly why a post above was deleted).


----------

